# peps tell me about these.



## v35b (Aug 13, 2011)

1; Dinafem Deisel fem
2;dinafem White Widow fem
3;Th seeds Burmese Kush fem
4;TH seeds Kushage fem

Anybody doing any of these now? They were all freebies from the Tude.
\

They all germed in 40hrs,

I am still germing a G-13labs NL fem auto...I don't think it will.


----------



## Beach Bum (Aug 14, 2011)

I am doing a Burmese Kush  about three weeks into flower as well as 3 clones in waiting. I will try and get a photo on. Mine cracked quickly also as well as the Marley Chesse freebe from attitide. Have a bunch more going also,  Red Desiel, Skunk Berry and a few more that are not coming to mind. BB


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 14, 2011)

My Burmese kush is winner, EXCELLENT high, mine was crowded and prob could have produced more, im running 4 BK clone rite now.

see post one here for harvest pics from my last BK.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57436


----------



## v35b (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks dman,how long did u veg the BK?


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 14, 2011)

longer than i wanted to, 6 weeks i think.


----------



## v35b (Aug 14, 2011)

dman, did u top em?How tall were they?


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 14, 2011)

my freebie burmese kush from the attitude just threw sum balls out:hairpull:


----------



## v35b (Aug 14, 2011)

MM, Sorry to hear. How far into flower?


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 14, 2011)

the first week! sad cuz this plant was going to produce more than a lb. but that shouldnt be a big dent in my stash this year:hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 14, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> dman, did u top em?How tall were they?


 
I did top it, but i did it early, and it was in a room that was over crowded so i think it suffered quantity wise, but it didnt suffer quality wise at all, it was also done very early by my standards, it was ready at 7.5 weeks, killer at 8.5 weeks.


----------



## v35b (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, taking notes.


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 16, 2011)

never had any of those but ive had terrific results w dinafem..th was hit or miss
(moby ****)(great white Whale)


----------

